# Old work box templates



## scrupul0us (Apr 12, 2008)

Does anyone have any printable templates or links to such online for installing carlon single and dual gang old work boxes

thanks


----------



## oldhandyman (May 9, 2008)

*Old work box templates at www.cutzout.com*

You might want to go to www.cutzout.com and see if they have any printable templates. I know that they have templates that guide spiral saws to cut drywall for single gang and double gang boxes, but don't remember whether they offered printable templates. I have attached a picture of their single gang template. It looks as though it could be used to draw the outline for a box.
an old handyman


----------



## scrupul0us (Apr 12, 2008)

no luck with printables, but thats some AWESOME stuff right there... thanks for the info


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I am really not trying to be a jerk about this, but if you need one of those tools to cut out a rectangular hole in sheetrock you probably shouldn't even be using power tools in the first place.


scrupul0us, there is no secret trick to marking out boxes. Just hold the opening of the box against the wall and mark around the edges. 
If there is casting flash in places you should break it away so you have an accurate marking.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Petey, you probably put more boxes in, in a day then I will in a life time, but placing the opening of the box on the wall and outlining it, is what gives me the problem, for new work, I use the plastic box with the ears that extend when turning the screw., If I outline the front, the box goes right thru so I start small and keep checking, and yes, thank goodness I'm not getting paid by the hour for it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I guess I should have said mark around the *box edges*, and *not* the ears that stick out.


----------



## wire_twister (Feb 19, 2008)

Carlon used to put a paper template in the box with their old work boxes, look in the box where ever you buy them and see if they still do put them in. You could also make your own out of poster board or cardboard, take the time to do it right once, then just trace it out on the wall.


----------



## Tonyski54 (Sep 20, 2014)

Here's one for the round B618R.
http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/ae/ae8067f0-3930-48dd-a03a-600fec3952e0.pdf


----------



## Arrow3030 (Apr 19, 2015)

At one point, I had a plastic template that had a level built into it. It sucked. I used it twice and didn't like the the results. The best method I've found is the way Speedy described. What are you using to cut the drywall? I had a helper who would walk all the way out to the van, grab a multi tool, look for a battery, look for a blade, drive me nuts, when all he needed was the keyhole saw sitting right in front of him.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Tonyski54 said:


> Here's one for the round B618R.
> http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/ae/ae8067f0-3930-48dd-a03a-600fec3952e0.pdf


Dayum!! 
Nearly and 8 YEAR thread resurrection!! Pretty close to a record I think.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Apr 19, 2015)

Got me good lol. I saw speedy and figured it was new


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

UH! You trace the back of the box, not the front!

Actually I traced it one time onto a small piece of Luan which I keep in my electric tool box.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Apr 19, 2015)

I traced the origins of the box all the way to Hecho Mexico wherever that is.


----------

